# The Doctor Says: Aerobics Will Kill You



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I got an email today from a reader who was told by a fairly prominent doctor/author that aerobics and running will “kill you” (that was more or less the gist of it). As a result, you should avoid aerobics like the plague, says this MD. Since I’ve tolerated enough “steady state cardio is dead” and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

